# Browserspiel gesucht



## Altharis (2. Februar 2010)

Moin Leute, 

wie im Titel schon erwähnt, suche ich ein Browserspiel welches ich vor einiger Zeit schonmal gespielt hab, hab dann allerdings die Seite vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist so ähnlich wie Worms, nur mit kleinen Magiern.
Man kann Zauber aus 8(?) verschiedenen Klassen wählen.

Mehr kann ich euch leider nichtmehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!

MfG


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2010)

Einmal in meinem leben will ich es auch mal sagen dürfen: Falsches Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/forum/257-browserspiele-spiele-allgemein/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hasse auch reported^^?


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> gut gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub das hat er vergessen ^^


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> ich glaub das hat er vergessen ^^



Ups, hab ich wirklich vergessen ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

muahaha dacht ich mir^^


----------



## OneManShow (6. März 2010)

Also hab auch mal wider ne Frage.
Habe vor langer Zeit ein Mittelalterspiel gespielt. Man konnte z.B. Kriege machen , Söldner sein , Heiliger Krieg , Gegen andere kämpfen etc. Achso ein Levelsystem gab es auch und man konnte bei jedem neuen Level Punkte für Stats verteilen.
Hoffe , dass ich schnell Antworten bekomme, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
MfG OneManShow


----------



## casch79 (9. Juni 2010)

Sieh doch mal hier nach: www.mmohub.de
Da gibt es eigentlich alle bekannten (und auch weniger bekannten) Spiele. 
Die Suche funktioniert bestens!


----------



## bigralbohning (17. Dezember 2017)

Schau dir mal earthlost an, das hab ich früher gespielt.


----------

